# Chilopoda, Hymenoptera, Reduviidae



## orionmystery (Nov 12, 2014)

Up close with a strikingly beautiful Centipede. Malaysian Cherry Red (Scolopendra dehaani). ID credit: Lee Chia How. Malaysia.



Scolopendra dehaani IMG_5186 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Scolopendra dehaani IMG_5191 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Unidentified pede



Unidentified centipede IMG_9437 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

 Myrmicaria sp.  queen and two workers. Selangor, Malaysia.



Myrmicaria sp. IMG_4723 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Acanthaspis sp.?



Acanthaspis sp. IMG_9793 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Masked Assassin, Reduvius sp.?



Reduvius sp. IMG_4471 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A really attractive wasp. I thought it was a damselfly when it was in-flight. Selangor, Malaysia.
Shelfordia sp. (Braconinae). ID credit - Donald Quicke.



Shelfordia sp. IMG_5246 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Wasp, Larrinae under the family Crabronidae.



Larrinae wasp IMG_7652 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Actinia (Nov 18, 2014)

I often find that, as here, the other arthropods (creepy-crawlies) with eight or more legs are more interesting than the insects, with just six legs.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 22, 2014)

Actinia said:


> I often find that, as here, the other arthropods (creepy-crawlies) with eight or more legs are more interesting than the insects, with just six legs.



Thanks for the comment.


----------

